# Das Interview: Neun Fragen der AB-Mitglieder an Olaf Lindner, Pressesprecher des DAFV



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. April 2018)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*1. Wie schafft es der DAFV vom "Naturschutzverband" wieder ein "Anglerverband" zu werden und warum hat man sich erst als Naturschutzverband definiert?*

Der DAFV ist auch ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband, aber natürlich in erster Linie den Interessen der Angler verpflichtet. „nützen und schützen“ gehört zwangsläufig zusammen, alleine schon durch die gesetzlich verankerte Hegeverpflichtung der Angler in Deutschland. Würden wir uns nicht auch für die Hege und Pflege der uns anvertrauten Gewässer kümmern, wären wir ähnlich wie Bootsfahrer am Wasser reine Nutzer. Es war der Wunsch der beiden Verbände bei der Verschmelzung, dass der Status des VDSF als Naturschutzverband erhalten bleibt. Dieser räumt uns eine Reihe von Rechten ein, welche wir zur Durchsetzung unserer Interessen dringend brauchen. Z.B. das Verbandsklagerecht oder die Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung von Umweltverbänden. Dass wir das Profil des DAFV als Interessenvertretung der Angler stärken wollen und müssen, sehen wir und daran arbeiten wir.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*2. Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?

* Ausgehend von einer Vision für die gesamte Anglerschaft mit Zeithorizont, über die Formulierung strategischer Ziele sowie den dabei zu betrachtenden Handlungsfeldern und daraus ableitend eine ganz konkrete Maßnahmenplanung für die nächsten ein bis zwei Jahre an deren Erfüllung man gemessen wird![/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt. Wir werden im Mai dieses Jahres auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung die Beauftragung einer umfangreichen sozio-ökonomischen Studie zur Abstimmung stellen. Ziel der Studie ist es eine Position für die Zukunft der Angelfischerei in Deutschland zu formulieren. Welchen Wert stellt die Freizeitfischerei für die Gesellschaft, die Wirtschaft, die Jugend und die Gewässer / Natur in Deutschland dar? Wie und warum sollte man die Freizeitfischerei in Deutschland fördern? Welche Maßnahmen sind dazu notwendig? Die Ergebnisse sollen auf einer wissenschaftlichen Grundlage stehen und eine Zukunftsperspektive für das Angeln in Deutschland darlegen. Mit den Ergebnissen wollen wir an die Politik und Gesellschaft herantreten um Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft zu etablieren. Ziel ist eine breite Unterstützung in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung und eine positive Einstellung zum Thema angeln.    

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]*3. Warum gibt es kein klares Positionspapier, in dem die Themen „Catch & Release“ bzw. „Catch & Decide“ und Baglimit behandelt werden?*

 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die Frage ist berechtigt. Daran arbeiten wir. Angesichts von 16 unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetzen in Deutschland und sehr unterschiedlichen Positionen in den verschiedenen Verbänden ist es extrem schwierig, eine gemeinsame Position zu finden. Zum bag-limit haben wir eine klare Position formuliert. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/item/138-awz-und-ministerratsentscheidung-dafv-im-gespraech-mit-dem-bmel.html[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]4. Wie sieht die Strategie des Verbandes bezüglich der Verhinderung von Angelverboten im Rahmen von NATURA 2000 aus? Ist man hier auch bereit und gewappnet den Prozessweg zu gehen?[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Wir unterstützen die Landesverbände sich gegen Angelverbote im Zusammenhang mit der Ausweisung von Schutzgebieten zur Wehr zu setzen. Die Europäischen Vorgaben zu Natura2000 haben keinerlei Intention Angelverbote zu erlassen. Die Schutzgebiete haben sich über viele Jahre mit der Hege und Pflege von Anglern und nicht trotz der Nutzung durch Angler entwickelt. Wir sehen keine generelle Rechtfertigung Schutzgebiete pauschal mit Angelverboten zu belegen. Die oftmals ideologische begründete Umsetzung in den Bundesländern und auf Bundesebene, wie im Falle der AWZ (Nord- und Ostsee) sind die Ursache für das Problem. Dagegen kämpfen wir zusammen mit unseren Mitgliedsverbänden und schließen auch rechtliche Schritte nicht aus. Frau Hendricks hat zwei Tage vor der Bundestagswahl als letzte Amtshandlung die Verordnungen unterzeichnet und das Ganze wurde am Dienstag nach der Wahl bekannt gegeben. Im Anglerboard wurde dazu ja auch der empörte Brief von Minister Schmidt veröffentlicht. Anbei auch der Kommentar von uns dazu: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/item/146-barbara-hendricks-und-das-verloren-gegangene-vertrauen.html[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

 [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]5. Warum wurde nicht mit Anglerdemo zusammen an der Verhinderung des Baglimits gearbeitet? Wie hat der DAFV sich an Anglerdemo beteiligt bzw. diese unterstützt? Wie ist denn der Auftritt von Frau Dr. H-K zustande gekommen? Wer und wie steht ihr im Kontakt mit Anglerdemo?[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Wir haben uns auf der Fishing Masters Show mit einem eigenen Kutter an der Anglerdemo beteiligt, auf Einladung der Anglerdemo an der Podiumsdiskussion und der anschließenden Pressekonferenz teilgenommen. Wir haben dazu Mitteilungen und Einladungen an unsere Mitgliedsverbände kommuniziert. Dazu waren wir auch auf der folgenden Demonstration in Heiligenhafen beteiligt. Unser Geschäftsführer und die Vertreter einiger Landesverbände haben sich mehrfach mit Lars Wernicke ausgetauscht. Wir sind bereits in Gesprächen mit dem Ministerium zum Thema bag-limit 2019. Das bag-limit für den Dorsch hat übrigens nichts mit den Angelverboten in den Schutzgebieten der Nord- und Ostsee zu tun. Der Dorsch ist ein Wirtschaftsgut und wird über Quoten geregelt und die Freizeitfischerei wurde mit dem bag-limit in die Quotenregelung erstmals einbezogen. Die Angelverbote in den Schutzgebieten wurden erlassen um schädliche Einflüsse auf die Schutzgüter der Schutzgebiete zu unterbinden. Was diese schädlichen Einflüsse sind, konnte uns leider bis heute niemand sagen. 

 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*6. Warum gibt es keine Reaktion auf die PETA-Anzeigen-Kampagne, die gerade läuft? **Gedenkt der DAFV wie z.B.: der Jagdverband öffentlich gegen PETA, und Forderungen anderer Gruppierungen vorzugehen, die dem Angeln und den Anglern schaden? Wenn ja, warum war man bisher so verhalten? Kann man sich hier evtl. auch eine Zusammenarbeit mit Jagdverband, Fischereiverband, Imkern usw. vorstellen?

*[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Wir haben uns mehrfach mit dem Deutschen Jagdverband zu diesem Thema getroffen, Informationen ausgetauscht und arbeiten zusammen. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wir als DAFV haben zeitnahe Maßnahmen beschlossen, aktiv gegen zweifelhafte Machenschaften von so genannten Tierrechtsorganisationen vorzugehen, welche sich derzeit in der Umsetzung befinden. Ich will das aus taktischen Gründen an dieser Stelle noch nicht öffentlich kommunizieren. Wir stimmen uns aber laufend mit den Jägern zu diesem Thema ab. 

 [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]7. Was sind eigentlich für den DAFV die Interessen der Angler im Jahre 2018, die es gilt gegenüber Politik, Behörden etc. zu vertreten?[/FONT]*

·         [FONT=&quot]Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft etablieren. Politik und Gesellschaft die positiven Auswirkungen der Freizeitbeschäftigung Angeln auf Natur, Gesellschaft, Wirtschaft in den Ländlichen Räumen vor Augen führen.  Dafür streben wir an, eine deutschlandweite Studie zum Angeln und seinen gesellschaftlichen und wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen erstellen zu lassen.. (Steht im Mai dieses Jahres auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung zur Abstimmung).[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Aufnahme des Kormorans in Anhang IIa der Vogelschutzrichtlinie und ihn damit als bejagbare Art ausweisen. Einführung eins aktiven Kormoranmanagements auf Grundlage eines Populationsmodels im Gegensatz zum reaktiven Ansatz auf Grundlage der unzureichenden Kormoranverordnungen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/projekte/kormoran/item/143-dafv-fordert-aufnahme-des-kormorans-in-anhang-ii-a-der-vogelschutzrichtlinie.html[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Fristgerechte und gesetzeskonforme Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. Europaweite Kampagne in Zusammenarbeit mit anderen ENGOs zum „fitness check“ der WRRL Mitte dieses Jahres.[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Abschaffung bzw. Erhöhung des Tagfanglimits für den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee ab dem Jahr 2019.[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Nachrüstung der kleinen Wasserkraft mit Fischschutz, Fischauf- und Fischabstiegsanalagen nach dem Stand der Technik. Alternativ eine zeitweise Nachtabschaltung kleiner Wasserkraftanlagen zu den Hauptwanderzeiten des Aals. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/referate/gewaesser-und-naturschutz/item/164-kleine-wasserkraft-und-fischschutz-der-wille-zur-umsetzung-fehlt.html[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Umwelthaftung von Wasserkraftbetreibern für ökologische Schäden in Gewässern. Ausgleichszahlungen an Angelvereine. Dazu haben wir eine Handreichung an alle Mitgliedsverbände verfasst. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/item/93-das-hoechste-gericht-spricht-recht-fuer-die-fischerei.html[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Abwendung von weiteren unbegründeten Beschränkungen für Angler im Zusammenhang mit der Ausweisung von Schutzgebieten. Sowohl in marinen Schutzgebieten der AWZ, als auch im Binnenbereich. Dazu gibt es ein europäisches Positionspapier der EAA, welches wir in Kürze veröffentlichen.  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/130-deutsche-angelverbote-wecken-unverstaendnis-in-der-eu.html[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Eindämmung des illegalen Handels mit Glasaalen in Zusammenarbeit mit der Sustainable Eel Group (SEG). Dazu haben und werden wir verschiedene Pressemitteilungen rausgeben (z.B. zum World fish migration day), dazu haben wir das Thema bei den Beratungen im BMEL zum Thema Aal vorgetragen. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/item/163-kriminelle-schmuggeln-in-der-laufenden-fangsaison-110-millionen-glasaale-nach-asien.html[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Aufzeigen, dass zweifelhafte Tierrechtsorganisation das deutsche Rechtssystem für Spendensammel- und PR-Aktionen missbrauchen, dass die zahllosen Strafanzeigen haltlos sind und damit einer Verleumdung gegen Angler, Jäger und andere Naturnutzer gleichkommen. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*8. Was versteht der Verband unter dem Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“ in Bezug auf folgende Punkte:*[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Verwendung Setzkeschers (Stichwort Lebensmittelsicherheit von gefangenen Fischen)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Anlanden des (Raub-) Fisches ohne Unterfangkescher (z.B. durch Kiemengriff)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Verwendung von Anzahl und Art der Haken (Stichworte: Hakenform, Paternoster, Drilling)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Zurücksetzen von nicht geschonten Fischen (also außerhalb von Schonzeit und Schonmaß)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Lokale Verwendung von Entnahmefenster _[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Angeln an Forellenteich(en) „put and take“ (sog. Angelzirkus)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Messen, Wiegen und Fotografieren von gefangenen Fischen_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Art der Verwertung von gefangenen Fischen_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Durchführung von Wettangeln (Stichworte: Königsfischen, Vergleichsfischen, Hegefischen)_[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Das korreliert mit Frage 3. Wir wollen in Zukunft mehr und deutlicher zu einzelnen Aspekten Stellung beziehen. Wobei viele der Fragen selbst unter Anglern sehr kontrovers diskutiert werden.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]*9. Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis:*[/FONT]
·         *[FONT=&quot]Was heißt denn "maschinenlesbar", was soll damit gemacht werden?[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Maschinenlesbar bedeutet, dass der Ausweis eine eindeutige fälschungssichere Nummer auf einem Chip enthält. Diese Nummer kann man mit jedem handelsüblichen Smartphone per NFC auslesen.[/FONT]

·         *[FONT=&quot]Welche Funktionen hat der Ausweis?[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Erst mal ersetzt er die alten Papierausweise. Der neue Ausweis bietet alles was der alte Ausweis geboten hat, inkl. der Möglichkeit Marken aufzukleben (kleine Hologramme). In Zukunft können beliebige weitergehende Funktionen mit dem Ausweis verknüpft werden, z.B. Mitglieder-Rabattprogramme, Fischereierlaubnis, Vereinsausweis, Versicherungen usw.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
·         *[FONT=&quot]Wer zahlt den?[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Das hängt vom jeweiligen Landesverband ab. Die Herstellungskosten sind günstig. Der Ausweis muss nicht teurer werden, als die alten Papierausweise. Dazu ist er unbegrenzt gültig.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
·        *[FONT=&quot]Wer haftet für Verlust & Missbrauch? Der BV, der LV, der [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Verein[/FONT][FONT=&quot], der Angler?[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Es ändert sich nichts zu den bestehenden Papierausweisen. Dazu gibt es die Möglichkeit Ausweise von zentraler Stelle für gültig oder ungültig zu erklären. Das ging vorher nicht ohne Mithilfe des Inhabers. Der Ausweis ist dazu um ein Vielfaches fälschungssicherer als der alte Papierausweis.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
·       *[FONT=&quot]Welchen Aufwand werden [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vereine[/FONT][FONT=&quot] damit haben, wenn sie Mitglieder aufnehmen, abmelden und z.B. diese Karte nicht zurück bekommen?[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Die Karten sind personenbezogen und werden nicht zurückverlangt, die Nummer auf dem Chip wird einfach als ungültig oder abgelaufen deklariert. Für die Verbände, Angelgeschäfte, Vereine, Mitglieder wird es einen Online-Service zur Gültigkeitsprüfung, Ausgabe, Abmeldung usw. geben. Sofern der Verband Klebemarken beibehalten will, kann der Ausweis auch ohne digitale Technik Verwendung finden. 
[/FONT]

·         *[FONT=&quot]Sind die Mitgliedsausweise personalisiert?
Wenn JA: Wer übermittelt die personenbezogenen Daten und wie ist die Übermittlung das rechtlich nach DSGVO abgesichert?[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Ja die Mitgliedsausweise sind personalisiert. Wobei derzeit nur Name, Geb-Datum und Vereinszugehörigkeit (optional) aufgedruckt werden sollen. Der Chip speichert keine personenbezogenen Daten, nur eine eindeutige Nummer. Für die Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten werden Datenschutzerklärungen auf Grundlage der DSGVO mit allen Rechten und Pflichten für alle Beteiligten getroffen. Wohl jeder Verband in Deutschland hat eine Liste seiner Mitglieder, das Thema Datenschutz ist wichtig und mit vernünftigen Regelungen gesetzeskonform lösbar. Jeder der ein Smartphone, ein soziales Netzwerk, Rabattkarten oder auch nur das Internet nutzt, gibt zweifelhaften (meist amerikanischen) Organisationen einen weiten Teil seines Lebens Preis und das ist nicht von den europäischen Datenschutzverordnungen gedeckt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
·        *[FONT=&quot]Elktr. Mitgliedsausweise und Datenschutzverordnung. Wie bietet man hier den Vereinen Rechtssicherheit?[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Dazu gibt es klare Datenschutzvereinbarungen auf Grundlage der neuen DSGVO.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Chancen und möglichen Vereinfachungen, die ein solcher Ausweis für die organisierten Angler in Deutschland eröffnen könnte sind enorm. Es ist eine der Kernforderungen der Angler an die Verbände, angeln in Deutschland einfacher zu machen und Mehrwerte zu bieten.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Wenn Ihr zum Thema mitdiskutieren möchtet, findet Ihr die einzelnen Threads hier: *
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband" *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Zum Thread: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337741[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Zum Thread: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337742

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]*Olaf Lindner antwortet: "Catch & Release"
*Zum Thread:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337743[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Olaf Lindner antwortet: Angelverbote im Rahmen von NATURA 2000
*Zum Thread:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337744[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Olaf Lindner antwortet: Zusammenarbeit mit Anglerdemo zur Verhinderung des Baglimits
*Zum Thread:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337745[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA
*Zum Thread:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337746[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler
*Zum Thread:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337747[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“
*Zum Thread: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337748[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Olaf Lindner antwortet: Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis
*Zum Thread:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337749[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------

